# Are you a Shy fur?



## Charrio (Apr 2, 2015)

OK I don't think I have seen this topic before here, so...

Me personally, I'm very shy, especially in person. 
I have social anxiety on a big level, people scare me and I'm always on edge around them. 
Family and old school friends are exempt but still don't see my true self, just afraid i guess. 

I have a very hard time making new friends as i am always suspicious of motives. 
Online i can loosen up a lot, as i am not able to see how i am judged. 

*Are you a Shy fur?

Or are you a more outgoing fur?*


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm incredibly shy. This is because I'm incredibly socially inept. I can't tell what people want from/of me unless they spell it out for me.

I take a big step back and let everyone come to me, because I hate the thought of forcing my company on anyone - who would want to hang out with me? It's their choice then if they decide to subject themselves to my company. I wouldn't want to get in the way.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 2, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I'm incredibly shy. This is because I'm incredibly socially inept. I can't tell what people want from/of me unless they spell it out for me.
> 
> I take a big step back and let everyone come to me, because I hate the thought of forcing my company on anyone - who would want to hang out with me? It's their choice then if they decide to subject themselves to my company. I wouldn't want to get in the way.



Sounds a lot like me, I never want to be where I'm not wanted. 
I also have huge issues with social interaction, I hide a lot so have little social exposure


----------



## foussiremix (Apr 2, 2015)

I am very shy
I have kinda social anixety.
When we have visitors i hide under the table O__- but that was when i was younger.
I am even scared to go outside somewhere without my parents


----------



## wolfy-jay93 (Apr 2, 2015)

around people i dont know im fairly shy but once i know get to know you well, im so open its unreal! Over the last 2 weeks my family found out about me being a furry. all my work friends knew and by the end. And i was even talking to them about my bad dragon toys. im actually really lucky everyone is so open and accepting, i just dont want to hide who i am and if i want to dress as a wolf i have every right to do so  

not only sexuality but everything that creates you should not be locked away, i can understand the need to control it but no one should hide there colours


----------



## Dr. Franken-Fox (Apr 2, 2015)

I wouldn't exactly describe myself as shy but I often underestimate how mentally and emotionally taxing a social situation will be and so I often will go out to these things, but when I do I feel lost and overwhelmed so I usually leave early to get away from the stress. I do have a desire to meet people and I enjoy socialising but unless it's between just me and one or two other people it can be very exhausting.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 2, 2015)

foussiremix said:


> I am very shy
> I have kinda social anixety.
> When we have visitors i hide under the table O__- but that was when i was younger.
> I am even scared to go outside somewhere without my parents



*I was the same way, afraid to go out and fearful of people so much i hid in my room even tho i have a house. 
Now i can go out but have to do it as quickly as possible, I hate standing around in public.*



wolfy-jay93 said:


> around people i dont know im fairly shy but once i know get to know you well, im so open its unreal! Over the last 2 weeks my family found out about me being a furry. all my work friends knew and by the end. And i was even talking to them about my bad dragon toys. im actually really lucky everyone is so open and accepting, i just dont want to hide who i am and if i want to dress as a wolf i have every right to do so
> 
> not only sexuality but everything that creates you should not be locked away, i can understand the need to control it but no one should hide there colours



*That's awesome!
Your family sounds very supportive and that is great, I'm very happy for you. 

Me I'm unable to share who i really am with anyone really. 
My family knows I am a furry fan, I draw furry art from tame to insanely adult. 
They also know i will draw most anything for money as it's a paid pic and not my taste at times. 
I keep my real self inside however, I have tried to share it but siblings mocked me. 

As to being afraid, I had several bad experiences and learned to fear people and to be controlled. 
I will not let myself be controlled, even if i pay for it badly. 

Self control also became part of what I have to be, 
I was a bully growing up being harassed and picked on. I snapped and became a violent thug, I hurt some 
kids badly, I probably should of went to prison level. So now I have to keep control at all times, I never want to go 
back there again, and fear that I can one day. *



ProfessorSparkPlug said:


> I wouldn't exactly describe myself as shy but I often underestimate how mentally and emotionally taxing a social situation will be and so I often will go out to these things, but when I do I feel lost and overwhelmed so I usually leave early to get away from the stress. I do have a desire to meet people and I enjoy socialising but unless it's between just me and one or two other people it can be very exhausting.



* I know how you feel about the wanting to socialize and seeming to be able to do it more efficiently on a one on one basis. 
Crowds are just too hectic for me, drinking is something i don't do thanks to health issues. Most functions seem to have drinking 
as a norm and I just sit there kinda not fitting in.*


----------



## NeuroticFox92 (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm the type of guy where if I'm around new people, I'm incredibly shy and afraid of making a terrible first impression/making myself look stupid, but once I get to know people, I start opening up and become a lot more outgoing. In fact I've been told I can be a funny guy once I break out of my shell, as it were.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Apr 2, 2015)

Im a bit shy i would say.

I really want to meet all of you guys n gals for example and if I would see ya on the street, I would come up to you, but I know you and you arent strangers ^^


----------



## Dr. Franken-Fox (Apr 2, 2015)

NeuroticFox92 said:


> I'm the type of guy where if I'm around new people, I'm incredibly shy and afraid of making a terrible first impression/making myself look stupid, but once I get to know people, I start opening up and become a lot more outgoing. In fact I've been told I can be a funny guy once I break out of my shell, as it were.


I'm the same, it's approaching people that's the biggest hurdle for me, once I've achieved that right of passage I'm usually okay so long as I've made a good impression but often I tend to jump to the worst conclusion and assume that person thinks I'm stupid when actually they don't think anything.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm all up for meeting people. Interactions with others is a prime directive of mine. 

I can be seen as shy because I may not initially talk and seem distant but it's only because I'm observing and analyzing everyone to see what actions are appropriate or not.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 2, 2015)

ProfessorSparkPlug said:


> I'm the same, it's approaching people that's the biggest hurdle for me, once I've achieved that right of passage I'm usually okay so long as I've made a good impression but often I tend to jump to the worst conclusion and assume that person thinks I'm stupid when actually they don't think anything.



I can't do that, to me it's just so... Scary i think would be the right term for me. 
I know they wont hurt me or just start berating me but still, its like i get frozen and fearful and want to avoid the chance of anything bad happening. 
Of course i have nightmares about social embarrassment so that doesn't help much.



VÃ¦r said:


> I'm all up for meeting people. Interactions with others is a prime directive of mine.
> 
> I can be seen as shy because I may not initially talk and seem distant but it's only because I'm observing and analyzing everyone to see what actions are appropriate or not.



I do that way too much, analyze the situation and people's motives.


----------



## wolfy-jay93 (Apr 2, 2015)

yeah i used to get bullied so it made me quite a timid person but over there years iv came out my shell more and more. its a real shame you cant always be yourself, i really feel for you  xx 





Charrio said:


> *I was the same way, afraid to go out and fearful of people so much i hid in my room even tho i have a house.
> Now i can go out but have to do it as quickly as possible, I hate standing around in public.*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NeuroticFox92 (Apr 2, 2015)

ProfessorSparkPlug said:


> I'm the same, it's approaching people that's the biggest hurdle for me, once I've achieved that right of passage I'm usually okay so long as I've made a good impression but often I tend to jump to the worst conclusion and assume that person thinks I'm stupid when actually they don't think anything.


The tough thing is that I don't really get out a lot. Aside from some local meets and going to college, my social life is pretty much online. I've been meaning to be more social and joining some groups/forums like this can help with that. That and if I had more money, going to cons. xD


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm outgoing and Sometimes shy people irks me. Whenever I'd converse with these people they either don't say much or they sound awkward. I'm like... Oh come on! Should I be the only one who needs to make this conversation work!


----------



## Jambalaya (Apr 2, 2015)

Not shy, I am pretty outgoing when I am around other people.  That is _WHEN_ I am around other people, most of the time I am a hermit and prefer the company of my dogs.


----------



## NeuroticFox92 (Apr 2, 2015)

If someone approaches me, I'll talk to them, I'm just not good at initiating conversation with new people. I'm a bit of a weird case.


----------



## Dr. Franken-Fox (Apr 2, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm outgoing and Sometimes shy people irks me. Whenever I'd converse with these people they either don't say much or they sound awkward. I'm like... Oh come on! Should I be the only one who needs to make this conversation work!


I can empathise with you somewhat, it's frustrating when I go out of my way to initiate a conversation and the other person just sort of blanks me, it's like it's not worth putting anything into the conversation if you're not going to get anything meaningful back. Even though I have to contend with social anxiety and indeed if I was approached by a stranger I'd probably be a little lost without taking a moment to collect my thoughts, I still at least make an effort to try and show that I'm grateful for the attention, even if sometimes I don't come across that way but then again if the person thinks I'm ungrateful or dismissive then it's their problem because I know I'm not.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 2, 2015)

If I'm around someone I know, then I can talk all I can. But if I'm with people I don't know, I never say anything.


----------



## Gator (Apr 2, 2015)

I was naturally outgoing before years of abuse and personal/physical problems came up and sapped all my confidence.  So now I'm in an awkward limbo between being a chatty, open person who thrives on meeting and being surrounded by people, and being a quiet, hermity loser who doesn't like to be seen or speak unless it's absolutely necessary.  At least online I can be more of the former, though I lose confidence easily these days.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 2, 2015)

I freaking hate social anxiety,

the other day my coworker confronted me about how I'm too quiet, I hate when people do that. It makes me feel like I'm doing something wrong but I can't change it I absolutely cannot. And I HAVE tried to step out and make friends in the past, it all ended up failing. 

I kind of have been wanting to see a therapist about this since I'm afraid that the way I am is interfering with life...because socialization is a super important life skill that I fail at and I hate being judged for it. 

I've been socially anxious since forever, I will not talk except to say what you ask of me or to respond briefly to questions. I imagine it's a problem I had since I was very young, I was diagnosed with elective mutism (now selective) as a kid...so even though I don't have a proper diagnosis at this time I feel like that's enough to go off of until I can be officially diagnosed as such (even though the problem is obvious enough that I feel it's exactly what I have)

I don't like this at all. It frustrates me that others have groups of friends and peers and can get along fine with anyone and its easy for them and I just cant.

I feel like there isn't much changing how I am and to just embrace it and hope I can get far in life as is.


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 2, 2015)

Hell yeah, party time!
I'll jump at the chance to be at a social gathering, which sucks because my friends usually prefer to never see the sun.


----------



## VintageLynx (Apr 2, 2015)

I am quite shy. Also I just feel that I don't _quite_ fit in and I will always leave my colleagues at lunch time and eat on my own outside in the park, refresh and recharge and then chat again for a while. I get on well with almost everyone but I never feel 100% at ease and so after a couple of hours at a social gathering I end up quite tired and end up heading home to relax. I suppose I am a bit disappointed with myself but things could be worse. It would be good to chat about 'furry' with friends occasionally but what's the point - I'd only end up having to explain and where is the fun in that?

I'll shut up now.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 2, 2015)

_<----- Somewhat Shy, "Looks Down at their Feet". 

_


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Apr 2, 2015)

DrDingo said:


> Hell yeah, party time!
> I'll jump at the chance to be at a social gathering, which sucks because my friends usually prefer to never see the sun.



I think we'r in the same boat when it comes to friends , I don't mind socialising with people ( unless I hate them obviously or don't have many similar interests , I can't keep a conversation going then...) but the majority of my friends are in another town and/or they hate leaving their rooms. Which leads me into a situation where everyone thinks I'm this really quiet guy with no personality until I have a conversation with them ,doesn't help that my friends call me stupid names like the devil because I have a dark sense of humor and I'm pretty morbid...yeah long story to go with those nicknames which I'm not going to tell


----------



## NeuroticFox92 (Apr 2, 2015)

crazytundrawolf55 said:


> I think we'r in the same boat when it comes to friends , I don't mind socialising with people ( unless I hate them obviously or don't have many similar interests , I can't keep a conversation going then...) but the majority of my friends are in another town and/or they hate leaving their rooms. Which leads me into a situation where everyone thinks I'm this really quiet guy with no personality until I have a conversation with them ,doesn't help that my friends call me stupid names like the devil because I have a dark sense of humor and I'm pretty morbid...yeah long story to go with those nicknames which I'm not going to tell


Amen. When I'm with friends or people I know, I can be the wildest party animal this side of the Mississip. It just takes a while for the beast to come out, you know?


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 2, 2015)

So many shy people


----------



## TheDukeofRawsome (Apr 2, 2015)

Am I shy? Oh heck naw, in fact I am usually the loudest guy in the room! However, that is because I am insecure and feel like if I don't keep the party going I am doing a bad job as either a party goes or host. By hiding my insecurity with charisma I feel like I am able to keep the party going and myself under control.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 2, 2015)

TheDukeofRawsome said:


> Am I shy? Oh heck naw, in fact I am usually the loudest guy in the room! However, that is because I am insecure and feel like if I don't keep the party going I am doing a bad job as either a party goes or host. By hiding my insecurity with charisma I feel like I am able to keep the party going and myself under control.



Wow I thought you were going to be pretty shy


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 2, 2015)

Being naturally introverted does this to me. 

Oftentimes I just want to be alone just so I can be myself. I hate feeling like a walking trigger. I have the anxiety of thinking that "myself" is the worst version of me, which leads to the implementation of secrecy. I only tell people what they want to hear, not what I honestly think. Otherwise, I get the feeling I'm going to be ripped apart by people who are under the justification of "being offended".

It's a toxic social environment for me. Thats why I'm shy.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm an introvert through and through, but I wouldn't exactly say I have social anxiety. The worst case is that I mix up my words or forget what I'm trying to say, or can't phrase something right. I don't get too bent out of shape about it, though.

I don't see out the company of others very often, even with my own friends and even my boyfriend. I do not depend on others and enjoy my own company doing my own things. I am pretty intrinsically motivated I guess. 

I am shy in public though. I have a very hard time approaching strangers or initiating conversation unless we are in a situation that would be awkward if I did not try to reach out and interact with someone, such as in my art classes and at work. I am very fond of my classmates and my co-workers, but very few of them I would call my "friends". I usually don't even have their cell number, their social media, or sometimes I don't even know their names perfectly well. 

I have a small, tight-knit group of friends who I love dearly, and that's good enough for me. Only once in a great while do I meet someone who I want to invite into it.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Bio, please keep doing Thomas the train memes for as long as you can get away with it, you're awesome already


...also I seriously envy everyone who isn't subject to extreme introversion...I honestly cant imagine what it's like not to be.


----------



## Filter (Apr 2, 2015)

*nods*


----------



## NeuroticFox92 (Apr 2, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Being naturally introverted does this to me.
> 
> Oftentimes I just want to be alone just so I can be myself. I hate feeling like a walking trigger. I have the anxiety of thinking that "myself" is the worst version of me, which leads to the implementation of secrecy. I only tell people what they want to hear, not what I honestly think. Otherwise, I get the feeling I'm going to be ripped apart by people who are under the justification of "being offended".
> 
> It's a toxic social environment for me. Thats why I'm shy.


That's probably the root to my own social anxiety. I'm afraid of stepping on someone's toes unintentionally or doing something wrong, which is why I feel more comfortable with people I know.


----------



## Kavoniv Kyxev (Apr 2, 2015)

I am not one to label myself as shy, rather not socially motivated. Usually around others, that don't know me, I am reserved in my actions and act tactfully. Much of what I think stays in my head primarily due to the lack of motivation to say it or concern of what another might think of it. However, this is only done towards people that I lack understanding of. With those that I understand I am far more open, knowing what I should say, thus eliminating the concern, thus giving me motivation to say what is on my mind. Overall, I am just reserved to people I don't know, and inclined to talk freely to people I do know.


----------



## Hewge (Apr 2, 2015)

Shy? No.

Anxious? Yes.


----------



## Filter (Apr 2, 2015)

On second thought, I can approach and talk to anyone so maybe I'm not truly shy. I just prefer to be with close friends or by myself. Socializing in large groups or being compelled to interact with people I have little in common with tires me out. Like I have to be "on" or put on an act, even when I'm just being myself. Don't get me wrong, I sometimes have fun in large groups depending on the occasion, it's just not my natural element. Classic introvert I suppose.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 2, 2015)

I don't know,I would guess I'm pretty shy.
I was going to apply for a job at the mall but a requirement was you had to sing,and I immediately hid behind my fiance'
That might be more self esteem but,in general I'm not very good at meeting new people unless it's at a convention.
I can 'channel' my character's personality and it tends to help me stay outa my shell.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 2, 2015)

Hewge said:


> Shy? No.
> 
> Anxious? Yes.



This guys have anxiety issues and I find it very hot.


I always imagine Hewge blushing hard while naked. Very anxious about the whole fucking process and I'd be like:


Me: Wow! What a fine ass you got there!
Hewge: Don't look at it too much!
Me: Will you look at that... It's clean as a whistle. Do you touch yourself lovingly down there?
Hewge: B-baka (Blush) just stick your dick in me already, it's embarrassing..


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm not shy, but sometimes I struggle with social cues, like when girls are flirting with me. I guess I need more experience, but I barely see any of my friends anymore.


----------



## Joey (Apr 3, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> This guys have anxiety issues and I find it very hot.
> 
> 
> I always imagine Hewge blushing hard while naked. Very anxious about the whole fucking process and I'd be like:
> ...



>naively assuming Hewge is a bottom

That's cute.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2015)

Joey said:


> >naively assuming Hewge is a bottom
> 
> That's cute.



Really? I guess I can work with that... I'm all good about bearing his Otter children


----------



## Taikugemu (Apr 3, 2015)

Yeah?

 But i guess i'm more nervous and anxious than shy.


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 3, 2015)

Far too shy, and inept. I'm one to think that if people find out what I'm really like they won't like me.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> Far too shy, and inept. I'm one to think that if people find out what I'm really like they won't like me.



But your sausage swallowing skills is too awesome to behold. Surely you are endowed with countless fan and admirers with such skill.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 3, 2015)

Im only shy around strangers but if I'm with people I'm friends with, I'm loose and very laid back


----------



## Esper Husky (Apr 3, 2015)

Mixed. Not a conversation starter; slight / some struggle to carry a conversation - but if we move to a topic I am actually familiar with, that all kinda goes out the window.

"Some" social anxiety; think before I speak, kinda hesitant to open my mouth. Usually need someone else to start in, for the most part, really. Then I don't shut up.

I want to be more outgoing or outspoken, even -- just that I hold myself back, 'cause above / what I just said. I'm a bit of an introvert and slight homebody, too, alas.


----------



## Ieono (Apr 3, 2015)

I wouldn't say that I am shy, I just lack the desire to converse with other people most of the time. Most people just don't want to dive right in and talk about meaningful, insightful things, and I find small talk to be a waste of my time.


----------



## AlexDama (Apr 3, 2015)

I am a very shy fur as well. In fact, my social anxiety used to be so bad I couldn't go shopping on my own. I improved a lot but I still panic at the thought of meeting new people. I tend to be quiet and people don't have a good opinion of me when they first meet me.


----------



## SaintEliza (Apr 3, 2015)

^-^;; I'm extremely introverted... Shy... doesn't begin to explain it... - n- I never know what to say either, and always make a fool of myself, that is, when I do try to speak. Normally in front of strangers, I don't talk at all. I don't know how to. ...In the end I have no friends in real life.. Aha... And I tend to accidentally shove away anyone I try to be friends with online. It's hard to find someone that understands and accepts. . - . And I mean that specifically as a person... 

And then I'm new to all of this... ^ -^;; My friend had me join here.. And I decided I might as well try to join in, instead of being a party-pooper. ^-^

...But joining in doesn't take away my extreme sense that I'm going to make a fool of myself just by hitting the post button... 3: Or my desire to say "sorry" 500 times... or the desire to hide in a corner curled into a ball...


----------



## VarghulfNox (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm pretty shy. I also have social anxiety that's pretty bad. It's effected my health before, which really sucks. There are only a very rare few places that I can feel comfortable being in a crowd for any length of time. Unfortunately, because of this, I only have one friend who's a furry (who got me into it, I knew her in school), and one acquaintance online. I'm a writer at heart, so talking online makes it a little easier to break the  ice for me, but even online I'm really shy. I always feel like I'm  bothering people, and I don't want to make the first conversation  because of that.

I really wish I could make a couple furry friends online and talk to them.


----------



## pheonixbat (Apr 3, 2015)

Oh gosh I am extremely shy! Social anxiety sure don't help with that, either! Hanging around people at first gets me extremely nervous and uncomfortable, until I get used to the situation and manage to talk a bit, though. It really helps to have a close friend to be with me while meeting new people.

On the other hand, you have the online me where I can talk and talk like crazy as long as I'm in a group type of chat. But once it turns into a one-on-one chat with someone other than close friends or significant other, that same social anxiety hits.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 3, 2015)

Being shy is more common than I thought. c:


----------



## Charrio (Apr 3, 2015)

VarghulfNox said:


> I'm pretty shy. I also have social anxiety that's pretty bad. It's effected my health before, which really sucks. There are only a very rare few places that I can feel comfortable being in a crowd for any length of time. Unfortunately, because of this, I only have one friend who's a furry (who got me into it, I knew her in school), and one acquaintance online. I'm a writer at heart, so talking online makes it a little easier to break the  ice for me, but even online I'm really shy. I always feel like I'm  bothering people, and I don't want to make the first conversation  because of that.
> 
> I really wish I could make a couple furry friends online and talk to them.



I know how you feel, and you're more than welcome to send me a note. 
I'm kinda awkward too but online i can be more open. 



pheonixbat said:


> Oh gosh I am extremely shy! Social anxiety sure don't help with that, either! Hanging around people at first gets me extremely nervous and uncomfortable, until I get used to the situation and manage to talk a bit, though. It really helps to have a close friend to be with me while meeting new people.
> 
> On the other hand, you have the online me where I can talk and talk like crazy as long as I'm in a group type of chat. But once it turns into a one-on-one chat with someone other than close friends or significant other, that same social anxiety hits.



I'm the same way, it's like having someone you know around makes it easier to endure the crowd and maybe talk a little. 
I kinda get that way when chatting online, i don't know what all to say when it's not someone i know closely.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 3, 2015)

You guys are all so supportive of eachother. o.o


----------



## Jambalaya (Apr 3, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> You guys are all so supportive of eachother. o.o



Most of us are outcasts and misfits of the real world, if we can't find support amongst one another where will we find it?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 3, 2015)

In 10th grade I stopped eating lunch because I didnt want to eat alone around a group of people when everyone was cliqued together...even trying to eat on the outskirts as far away from everyone as I could wouldnt work because there's still one or two people around. 

I used to lock myself in the bathroom to eat, it was pretty bad. I stopped doing that altogether and just spent my time at the library on the computer instead, skipped lunch until after school. 

I did quite a bit of the locking myself in a bathroom routine...

Did that the first time I went to a highschool church group, because unlike middle school which had games kids could play and if that was too cliquish I could sit in the dark videogame room and watch others play if not play myself, in high school there were no games everyone sat around and talked and the few videogames were in a brightly lit place on the floor with small groups of people and I couldnt just join. So out of panic I locked myself in the bathroom for the rest of the free time and tried not to break down crying. I ended up not doing that at least. The second time they tried to take me I was so stressed I threw an actual tantrum and cried a lot. Another time I ran away from the group and wandered the emptiest, darkest part of the parking lot until it was all over. 

...so yeah...when I say socially anxious its extremely terrifying, and I'd rather be functional.


----------



## Dr. Franken-Fox (Apr 3, 2015)

Jambalaya said:


> Most of us are outcasts and misfits of the real world, if we can't find support amongst one another where will we find it?


In the real world, we're shy, anxious and alone, but online we can be shy and anxious together 

In a way, being able to meet and talk to people online has been a huge enabler for me. I can open up in ways I never could with people face-to-face. And who knows, maybe it'll lead to me meeting a few of you wonderful critters in person?


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 3, 2015)

The internet seems to help shy/anxious people c:


----------



## NeuroticFox92 (Apr 3, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> The internet seems to help shy/anxious people c:


You're right about that. I think it's easier to type something out on a forum like this as opposed to walk up to a group of people and strike up a conversation. That and you don't have to worry about appearances or how your voice sounds or other things that people are self conscious about. At least that's my excuse.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 3, 2015)

Agreed. Also there's something wrong with me. I'm very eloquent and fluent in my words but it feels like the verbal thought-communication connection is broken so I better communicate in writing. Hence why all my best socializing has been online.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 3, 2015)

Whoever invented the internet has probably indirectly saved many many lives. c:


----------



## Charrio (Apr 3, 2015)

NeuroticFox92 said:


> You're right about that. I think it's easier to type something out on a forum like this as opposed to walk up to a group of people and strike up a conversation. That and you don't have to worry about appearances or how your voice sounds or other things that people are self conscious about. At least that's my excuse.



So true, it's the fact we don't have to physically show ourselves to interact. 
A lot of us, myself included feel like everyone is watching everything we do and panic inside worrying that we will do something stupid 
that will make people to react negatively. We don't have to worry about being trendy in appearance or how our weight makes us seem to others. 

People are not very kind at times and it's those hurtful moments that can be terrifying to us. It may not be a big deal to some, but to us it crushes our already timid ego and makes it incredibly hard to 
risk yourself with others again.


----------



## NeuroticFox92 (Apr 3, 2015)

Charrio said:


> So true, it's the fact we don't have to physically show ourselves to interact.
> A lot of us, myself included feel like everyone is watching everything we do and panic inside worrying that we will do something stupid
> that will make people to react negatively. We don't have to worry about being trendy in appearance or how our weight makes us seem to others.
> 
> ...


Perhaps that's the reason I'm super shy around new people but can be crazy around people I know. It makes too much sense.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 3, 2015)

I guess the only problem with the internet is the trolls. c:


----------



## Charrio (Apr 3, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> I guess the only problem with the internet is the trolls. c:



I think so too, tho even tho they say very hurtful things for a reaction, I have to say
they have the right to be a jerk asshole. 

Just as a man on the street has the right to be one, no one makes a person be a nice person
to deal with. Individual choice of being should very much be allowed, imagine if you couldn't think
bad thoughts or say a word anymore. 

I don't think i would want to be in that country or world.


----------



## NeuroticFox92 (Apr 3, 2015)

True, trolls have become a reason for some of my anxiety coming to light on places like YouTube, where every Tom, Dick, and Larry can be a critic and tear someone down with just the click of a mouse.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 3, 2015)

NeuroticFox92 said:


> True, trolls have become a reason for some of my anxiety coming to light on places like YouTube, where every Tom, Dick, and Larry can be a critic and tear someone down with just the click of a mouse.



God yeah, when i get torn up for a pic i posted or writing, it's like a slam to the soul. 
It shouldn't but it feels so devastating at the time, and we become very self conscious after that. 
Even afraid to share your works due to the negative reaction, but we slowly come back and much quicker with 
the support of friends online and IRL when available.


----------



## NeuroticFox92 (Apr 3, 2015)

That's why I stick to more supportive communities, and so far FA has been good to me. Then again I just started using it after having a vacant account for a month. That said, it's a good place, and DA is awesome too. Youtube's been okay, but there's still a lot of bull there compared to these two places.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 3, 2015)

NeuroticFox92 said:


> That's why I stick to more supportive communities, and so far FA has been good to me. Then again I just started using it after having a vacant account for a month. That said, it's a good place, and DA is awesome too. Youtube's been okay, but there's still a lot of bull there compared to these two places.



Me too, tho I really hope FurAffinity doesn't change with IMVU buying it. 
I'm giving it a chance, tho i will be filling out my other galleries on Weasyl and such


----------



## Traven V (Apr 4, 2015)

Well I'm an Introvert so naturally being around too many people for too long tires me out. I am shy but trying my best to change that. Honestly I think it became so bad because bad people in the past, I don't really know, I was always a little shy though.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 4, 2015)

Traven V said:


> Well I'm an Introvert so naturally being around too many people for too long tires me out. I am shy but trying my best to change that. Honestly I think it became so bad because bad people in the past, I don't really know, I was always a little shy though.



I have issues like that, people just tire you out mentally. 
Also have had some bad moments in life that, I think helped make me so defensive and scared of people.


----------



## Pyper (Apr 4, 2015)

I try not to be shy. I attend local fur meets almost every week and I am spending all day today resting from the meet last night. I stayed a bit later than i felt comfortable with but it was a lot of fun to see friends. Introversion makes it difficult to remain social past a certain point for me.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 4, 2015)

Pyper said:


> I try not to be shy. I attend local fur meets almost every week and I am spending all day today resting from the meet last night. I stayed a bit later than i felt comfortable with but it was a lot of fun to see friends. Introversion makes it difficult to remain social past a certain point for me.



Wow you are living my dream c:


----------



## Pyper (Apr 4, 2015)

Yeah, I am fortunate enough to have a good bit of active furs in the area. I just started attending them last month and I have already been to more than 5 meets. It is nice to be able to get out of the house though, that is what I enjoy most about it.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 4, 2015)

Pyper said:


> Yeah, I am fortunate enough to have a good bit of active furs in the area. I just started attending them last month and I have already been to more than 5 meets. It is nice to be able to get out of the house though, that is what I enjoy most about it.



There are meets in my area but, I don't fit in there either. 
I don't fursuit or cosplay, not to mention I am like 40yrs old and they were all college kids. 

So I sat there quietly and tried not too look too awkward, but it really didn't work. 
I stopped going and I wasn't missed.


----------



## Pyper (Apr 4, 2015)

Charrio said:


> There are meets in my area but, I don't fit in there either.
> I don't fursuit or cosplay, not to mention I am like 40yrs old and they were all college kids.
> 
> So I sat there quietly and tried not too look too awkward, but it really didn't work.
> I stopped going and I wasn't missed.



That sucks, we have a fairly diverse age range and we try to keeps the meets focused on that. We don't want people to feel left out because of how old they are. We have a few regulars that are over the age of 40 so we try to make sure that we have events that make it enjoyable to for all.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 4, 2015)

Pyper said:


> That sucks, we have a fairly diverse age range and we try to keeps the meets focused on that. We don't want people to feel left out because of how old they are. We have a few regulars that are over the age of 40 so we try to make sure that we have events that make it enjoyable to for all.



I wish it was that way here, I'd really like to meet some people who have the same tastes in my local area. 
It's really hard to say, Oh i draw furry cartoons as a profession when asked by a non fur


----------



## VintageLynx (Apr 4, 2015)

Charrio said:


> There are meets in my area but, I don't fit in there either.
> I don't fursuit or cosplay, not to mention I am like 40yrs old and they were all college kids.
> 
> So I sat there quietly and tried not too look too awkward, but it really didn't work.
> I stopped going and I wasn't missed.



I agree with Pyper - that sucks and is sad. What was going on at the furmeet? I've not been to one myself basically because I am shy too and the UK is not really very much into the whole furry scene. My ideal meet would be something like a BBQ and bring your drinks and just have fun, or go out to somewhere nice and do a photoshoot with the suiters. I don't think they are like that though...plus I'm shy (why I'm on this thread too).


----------



## Charrio (Apr 4, 2015)

VintageLynx said:


> I agree with Pyper - that sucks and is sad. What was going on at the furmeet? I've not been to one myself basically because I am shy too and the UK is not really very much into the whole furry scene. My ideal meet would be something like a BBQ and bring your drinks and just have fun, or go out to somewhere nice and do a photoshoot with the suiters. I don't think they are like that though...plus I'm shy (why I'm on this thread too).



It was a few movies that were like inside joke faves, so i have no clue to that one. 
Fursuit making which I have no clue on or want at the moment to suit up, I am way too shy to go out and suit. 

That and talking about classes and courses, which I am so out of date on lol it was like french or something


----------



## VintageLynx (Apr 4, 2015)

Charrio said:


> It was a few movies that were like inside joke faves, so i have no clue to that one.
> Fursuit making which I have no clue on or want at the moment to suit up, I am way too shy to go out and suit.
> 
> That and talking about classes and courses, which I am so out of date on lol it was like french or something



Hmm, sounds like there is a space in this hobby for a different type of meet - less inside jokes and what have you and more fun - like bowling or going to some outdoor park and just having fun. I kind of wish I had a fursuiting friend that would get me into that scene - even just to try it once or twice.


----------



## NeuroticFox92 (Apr 4, 2015)

Charrio said:


> There are meets in my area but, I don't fit in there either.
> I don't fursuit or cosplay, not to mention I am like 40yrs old and they were all college kids.
> 
> So I sat there quietly and tried not too look too awkward, but it really didn't work.
> I stopped going and I wasn't missed.


The meets down here are fairly diverse too. We have a couple of older folks, but it's mainly 20/30somethings. Really depends on what's going on though.


----------



## Crystal_the_Vixen (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm pretty shy.
I use to want to go to a furry convention, but I changed my mind. From what I noticed, most furries don't like me. So, I don't want to be around negative people.
I still want a fursuit though.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 5, 2015)

Crystal_the_Vixen said:


> I'm pretty shy.
> I use to want to go to a furry convention, but I changed my mind. From what I noticed, most furries don't like me. So, I don't want to be around negative people.
> I still want a fursuit though.



Same here, It seems I don't fit in with Furries IRL but do Online. 
Might be because i can be more open online and not so awkward or at least appear like it.


----------



## NeuroticFox92 (Apr 5, 2015)

Same, but even then, I sometimes feel like I'm pestering someone if I'm, say, talking with someone on Twitter. That's what keeps me somewhat distant, is feeling like an annoyance, like I'm bugging someone but they're too nice to tell me directly to stop talking to them. I also tend to get attached to people I can trust or people I admire, but again, sometimes I feel like a nuisance.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 5, 2015)

NeuroticFox92 said:


> Same, but even then, I sometimes feel like I'm pestering someone if I'm, say, talking with someone on Twitter. That's what keeps me somewhat distant, is feeling like an annoyance, like I'm bugging someone but they're too nice to tell me directly to stop talking to them. I also tend to get attached to people I can trust or people I admire, but again, sometimes I feel like a nuisance.



I know that feeling well, you stop talking feeling like your just babbling to them. 
Sometimes i even stop talking to them altogether, which is the right thing i think since I don't get anyone seeking me out after a while.


----------



## NeuroticFox92 (Apr 5, 2015)

It's a personal Hell for me. I have friends, don't get me wrong, but I sometimes wonder if they genuinely feel the same way I feel about them. The only person I know who loves me is my girlfriend, and I'd love to get her in a community like this, even if it's just to have someone personal to traverse the journey with me.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 5, 2015)

NeuroticFox92 said:


> It's a personal Hell for me. I have friends, don't get me wrong, but I sometimes wonder if they genuinely feel the same way I feel about them. The only person I know who loves me is my girlfriend, and I'd love to get her in a community like this, even if it's just to have someone personal to traverse the journey with me.



I hope she does, even if just to hang out and chat if she's not into furry stuff. 
Me, haven't had the courage to date for a long time now, decade plus kinda thing.


----------



## NeuroticFox92 (Apr 5, 2015)

She would love it I think, but I almost never met her, again, because of this dog gone social anxiety.


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 5, 2015)

*looks at poll*
Wow. So many introverts in the fandom 0_0. I always thought it would be the other way around.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Apr 5, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> *looks at poll*
> Wow. So many introverts in the fandom 0_0. I always thought it would be the other way around.



I thought we were all a bunch of obnoxious freaks :v

Yeah but I clicked the wrong vote so I should be in the " open to social events" section but I clicked " slightly shy"

Only I could screw that up...


----------



## Charrio (Apr 5, 2015)

crazytundrawolf55 said:


> I thought we were all a bunch of obnoxious freaks :v
> 
> Yeah but I clicked the wrong vote so I should be in the " open to social events" section but I clicked " slightly shy"
> 
> Only I could screw that up...



I kinda thought there would be a good number of shy furs, I think it's wonderful you all have shared your vote and stories.


----------



## Maelstrom Eyre (Apr 5, 2015)

I am an introvert, I prefer a lot of alone time and tend to shrink into my shell when forced to interact with a lot of new people all at once.

I do not attend Cons or furmeets for this reason.

I am much more friendly and social in an online environment, whether it is a forum or "live" chat, including Second Life


----------



## Charrio (Apr 5, 2015)

Maelstrom Eyre said:


> I am an introvert, I prefer a lot of alone time and tend to shrink into my shell when forced to interact with a lot of new people all at once.
> 
> I do not attend Cons or furmeets for this reason.
> 
> I am much more friendly and social in an online environment, whether it is a forum or "live" chat, including Second Life



Very nice to meet you, I have that same issue. 
I want to see a con one day, just all the commotion would be way too much for me. 
That and the large crowd would be freaking me out too, it sucks i want to see one


----------



## Senpai-Fish (Apr 8, 2015)

I am that weird mix of introvert and extrovert that sometimes people can't decide if I'm outgoing or not.  If left alone, I like nothing more than to be by myself and work on my hobbies, as I get nervous around people easily.  But if I feel like I can talk without getting annoying (hearing problems mean that I can get obnoxiously loud without realizing it, especially when I can't hear myself), then I am one hell of a chatterbox, because for some reason making people feel welcome is hardwired into my brain.  That, and I love going out, so long as someone I know is going to be there as well.
Either way, I yap a lot when I'm nervous, so it's hard for most people to tell if I'm socializing or trying not to hide in a corner.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 8, 2015)

When I was younger I made tons of friends because I was very outgoing and socializing with others came easy to me, but as soon as 8th grade started I just began to withdraw from all of that and sort of lost out on friendship and all of that jazz that people have in HS and College. I have no friends IRL, none at all and it's all my fault. I've forgotten how to cultivate friendships because I spent so much time away from them and now, I'm trying to rekindle that magic, but dammit its so hard. I know I don't have social anxiety, but I really don't know why I'm so nervous and quiet around people I don't know, its just so weird. Unlike most here, I'm even shyer online as I prefer talking face to face, although I've started to loosen up when I'm online. Part of the reason I joined FA is because I felt it was time to come out of my shell and interact with people who I have something in common with.

When I'm around my cousins, I can be that dorky nerd who loves to have a good time because I feel comfortable around them and I know they don't judge me and accept that I'm a bit weird. I'm not afraid to talk to others, quite the opposite because I was very outgoing on my trip and if its something I really like such as sports or politics, we'll have a long conversation, but holy shit I am so cautious around others, its not even funny. I will revert to quiet mode as some sort of defense mechanism or w/e psycho babble they call it as a way of not engaging somebody because I'm too scared the person will think I'm some kind of freak. Honestly, I'd love to go out more, but in the end, I always tell myself that no matter what I do, nobody will like me and I'll just end up embarrassing myself in the process. That's a big reason why I never went to parties in college or why I could never go to a con or meetup; I know I'll be laughed at and mocked.

I rarely get jealous, but if there is one thing I'm jealous of, it's people who have friends. I don't get how people make friends these days or what I'm doing wrong; am I not interesting enough or what?. Often times when I'm out people will look at me and I wonder what they think of the guy who wears hoodies, looks underage and is very quiet; obviously it can't be good because they give me dirty looks and probably think I'm a serial killer. Another reason why I don't interact with people is because I really don't trust them at all. I know if I do extend my trust, they'll talk shit behind my back and throw me under the bus when the time is right. I had a very close friend talk crap behind my back and that's the reason why I withdrew because I knew if I couldn't trust him, who could I trust?

So yes, I'm somewhat shy and it sucks, but you know what, I don't pity myself like I used to because I came to the conclusion that only I can fix this situation that I created, so every day I work at repairing the damage and in the process I inch closer and closer to finally getting back on the friendship train.


----------



## VintageLynx (Apr 8, 2015)

One thing that gets me is that when you are shy, quiet, introverted or whatever, the talky sociable types almost always misread the shy people. It's like they can't get their head around the fact that some people are not comfortable joining in with loud and fast conversation - not that they are being miserable or a party pooper as they assume. Just try involving everyone at a gathering with conversation - shy people want to join in but they don't want to push in.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 8, 2015)

Sylox said:


> When I was younger I made tons of friends because I was very outgoing and socializing with others came easy to me, but as soon as 8th grade started I just began to withdraw from all of that and sort of lost out on friendship and all of that jazz that people have in HS and College. I have no friends IRL, none at all and it's all my fault. I've forgotten how to cultivate friendships because I spent so much time away from them and now, I'm trying to rekindle that magic, but dammit its so hard. I know I don't have social anxiety, but I really don't know why I'm so nervous and quiet around people I don't know, its just so weird. Unlike most here, I'm even shyer online as I prefer talking face to face, although I've started to loosen up when I'm online. Part of the reason I joined FA is because I felt it was time to come out of my shell and interact with people who I have something in common with.
> 
> When I'm around my cousins, I can be that dorky nerd who loves to have a good time because I feel comfortable around them and I know they don't judge me and accept that I'm a bit weird. I'm not afraid to talk to others, quite the opposite because I was very outgoing on my trip and if its something I really like such as sports or politics, we'll have a long conversation, but holy shit I am so cautious around others, its not even funny. I will revert to quiet mode as some sort of defense mechanism or w/e psycho babble they call it as a way of not engaging somebody because I'm too scared the person will think I'm some kind of freak. Honestly, I'd love to go out more, but in the end, I always tell myself that no matter what I do, nobody will like me and I'll just end up embarrassing myself in the process. That's a big reason why I never went to parties in college or why I could never go to a con or meetup; I know I'll be laughed at and mocked.
> 
> ...



Wow that sounds really hard, and I started to turn inward after middle school too. 
*hugs* Well you have friends here you can get to know, just ask us.


----------



## BRN (Apr 8, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> *looks at poll*
> Wow. So many introverts in the fandom 0_0. I always thought it would be the other way around.


I think the thread attracted the shy ones, that's all. Sampling bias?

Anyhow, I'm not shy in the slightest; big business tore it out of me because delivering speeches to sixty people or shaking the hands of a business leader means you can't sweat bullets. 

That said, I'm not social, either. I get along with everybody but I don't really ever seek to establish friendships - just friendly acquaintances. I'm good at remembering faces, but pretty shit at remembering names, haha. Like, I'll forget someone's name by the end of the sentence in which they tell me it.


----------



## DragonTheWolf (Apr 8, 2015)

When I was younger, I would just go around and talk to everyone and everything, but over the years, I just sort of calmed down. Now I'm a bit careful around people I don't know, and rarely start a conversation myself, but if someone does it first, I'll talk to them, of course. Once I get comfortable around people, though, I start talking more and more, but never to the point where I would annoy someone.

I wouldn't exactly call that shyness, but I don't really like huge parties anymore. Even when I just go out, either with a friend or two or by myself, I usually just like sticking to a smaller crowd, or like, one person. I'm just the type that never really liked huge crowds, that's all. I'll go out, talk to whoever wants to talk or if I find someone interesting enough and want to talk to them, and so on, so it's not like I'm not comfortable around people. Just, you know, I kinda don't like huge crowds or loud parties anymore.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Apr 8, 2015)

DragonTheWolf said:


> When I was younger, I would just go around and talk to everyone and everything, but over the years, I just sort of calmed down. Now I'm a bit careful around people I don't know, and rarely start a conversation myself, but if someone does it first, I'll talk to them, of course. Once I get comfortable around people, though, I start talking more and more, but never to the point where I would annoy someone.
> 
> I wouldn't exactly call that shyness, but I don't really like huge parties anymore. Even when I just go out, either with a friend or two or by myself, I usually just like sticking to a smaller crowd, or like, one person. I'm just the type that never really liked huge crowds, that's all. I'll go out, talk to whoever wants to talk or if I find someone interesting enough and want to talk to them, and so on, so it's not like I'm not comfortable around people. Just, you know, I kinda don't like huge crowds or loud parties anymore.



That sounds like most people as they get older, really. 
You get comfortable with people you know and don't feel the pull to loud events with lots of strangers.


----------



## StrangerCoug (Apr 8, 2015)

I tend to be very introverted. When I'm at home, I'm in my room practically all the time and only come out for to stretch, to eat, and to do the important stuff.

Interesting thing: My dad occasionally volunteers at the local animal shelter. He once brought home a little red paper sign that reads "I have already been taken out for the day" and taped it to my bedroom door. It's still there.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 8, 2015)

StrangerCoug said:


> I tend to be very introverted. When I'm at home, I'm in my room practically all the time and only come out for to stretch, to eat, and to do the important stuff.
> 
> Interesting thing: My dad occasionally volunteers at the local animal shelter. He once brought home a little red paper sign that reads "I have already been taken out for the day" and taped it to my bedroom door. It's still there.




Lol your dad at least has a sense of humor heh
I am the same way, all day in my home office, I'm safe here


----------



## doomstarr7 (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm a social person when i'm with friends, but when not i have an impenetrable shell that is only breachable by other people talking to me about something we have in common. So its pretty much a guessing game to start a conversation.


----------



## StarlaFox (Apr 11, 2015)

I am usually very shy and don't really like to be around strangers. But, I can be pretty social if I get the chance to know you.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 11, 2015)

StarlaFox said:


> I am usually very shy and don't really like to be around strangers. But, I can be pretty social if I get the chance to know you.



It's so hard getting to know someone when you're shy. 
For me I tend to get panic attacks when alone and a group of people try and engage me


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 11, 2015)

Over the internet, I'm not shy at all.  In person, I am quite shy (otherwise I could have already met Charrio IRL).


----------



## Charrio (Apr 11, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> Over the internet, I'm not shy at all.  In person, I am quite shy (otherwise I could have already met Charrio IRL).



OMG really? 
I so want to meet fur friends in my area, but meets are like so scary and everyone has a place, while i don't know what to do or how to be. 
Gah it's so hard to say in words, I want to mingle or open up but it's so intimidating i can't move, like i'm frozen unless asked or prodded.

Would love to meet ya sometime, it get's lonely at times with no body who understands or cares about what i do or like.


----------



## Kleric (Apr 11, 2015)

Somewhat shy, I'm not too confident in my social skills and for decent reason. This is relevant to my response in the "Introverts Vs Extroverts" thread.



Kleric said:


> Introverted. I don't quite have my way with words when it comes to speaking vocally; I need time to think my words out in order to convey what I actually mean or simply for what I say to make sense, and that time is simply not available in real-time conversations. I really just don't talk or act impulsively, almost everything I do goes through a thought process first and I've found it's a lot better that way. My only wish is that it did not come with the drawback of being unable to meet people in real life and keep a consistent conversation.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 11, 2015)

See, I'm very shy over the internet for some reason, and somewhat shy offline. Like most here, I tend to open up to others the more I get to know them.


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Apr 11, 2015)

I used to be awfully shy. Since I left secondary school my confidence improved significantly. But this is a pretty dangerous situation because it involves that successful social contacts are now possible. In response to this I work extensively to remain ignored. Constant sarcasm, serious, boring attitude, hobbies nobody care about, and most important, disliking typical social gatherings. Though I'm still sort of interested by the latter, I need to work more on that.

So far everything goes according to plan, excellent!


----------



## Kipsy (Apr 11, 2015)

I think I'm more shy online which sounds crazy but when I'm talking to people online I close myself off and end up with nothing to say. In a person to person situation I'm much more likely to speak up and get to a point where I cannot be shut up. I guess not being able to see people's reactions to me face to face has to do with some of my introverted ways online.


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 11, 2015)

I resent this forum as being a reptile I have no hair :V


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 11, 2015)

I normally can't stand social events that are longer than an hour or two. I end up having to go squadless, due to hungry men & red hot ladies. It sucks more when someone you consider close has a squad of their own


----------



## Charrio (Apr 11, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> I resent this forum as being a reptile I have no hair :V



Sorry Fur was meant as a general term for Anthropomorphic creatures. 
You're more than included hon, please share your experience. 

Also on another point to the thread. 
How hard is it for you to date, being a shy fur?

Me I find it insanely hard, as I'm timid and no woman wants a timid man. 
They want an aggressive strong man, which i can't blame them. 
I want a strong female who can tap me on the shoulder and say, "Hi"


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 11, 2015)

Charrio said:


> Sorry Fur was meant as a general term for Anthropomorphic creatures.
> You're more than included hon, please share your experience.
> 
> Also on another point to the thread.
> ...



I'm just joking around  I am a little reserved a times, I wouldn't consider myself shy though.


----------



## Nevirmoore (Apr 11, 2015)

I tend to be an awkward shy from my past and up-bringing. It never really helped me develop a social skill while also reinforcing the idea and aspect of being left or feeling inadequate to people. A lot of times when I talk face to face, people can notice this as a very thick, awkward and difficult wall between me and them.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 11, 2015)

Nevirmoore said:


> I tend to be an awkward shy from my past and up-bringing. It never really helped me develop a social skill while also reinforcing the idea and aspect of being left or feeling inadequate to people. A lot of times when I talk face to face, people can notice this as a very thick, awkward and difficult wall between me and them.



Me too, like you don't know what to say and they are expecting fluid conversation. 
I always feel so self conscious about saying what i am thinking as no one seems to care when i do. 
That or they say it's bad to think that way and so I never speak my mind just answer questions.


----------



## Nevirmoore (Apr 11, 2015)

Charrio said:


> Me too, like you don't know what to say and they are expecting fluid conversation.
> I always feel so self conscious about saying what i am thinking as no one seems to care when i do.
> That or they say it's bad to think that way and so I never speak my mind just answer questions.



Yeah.. It gets worse when I start rambling from it, because I'm scared that they think I'm not talking enough or such. It makes me over-think then over-talk and look like an idiot.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 11, 2015)

Nevirmoore said:


> Yeah.. It gets worse when I start rambling from it, because I'm scared that they think I'm not talking enough or such. It makes me over-think then over-talk and look like an idiot.



Same here, then afterward I feel so defeated. 
Emotionally spent because i had to keep my mouth shut about what is actually on my mind. Worrying about if you were seen as a fool, scared of the situation. 
So many parts go through my mind it's tiring and then afterward I just want to be alone and in quiet.


----------



## DreamyJester (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm shy


----------



## Charrio (Apr 11, 2015)

DreamyJester said:


> I'm shy



Welcome, we all seem to be a bit shy here except for a small portion. 
It's pretty safe here to speak your mind and experience, it's one of the few places i feel free to talk. 
Which says a lot if you knew my IRL


----------



## Suid (Apr 11, 2015)

I seem pretty easy to approach, but i really don't go around approaching other people. 
I don't really know where i fit, because i like a _person_, but _people_ are really stressful.


----------



## Gronix (Apr 12, 2015)

I used to be reaaaaly shy 'n stuff(I still am), but I kinda taught myself to overcome some of my anxiety and talk to people more comfortably. 
I just basicly hide how shy I am

But uuugh for groups........ no I just feel way too awkward in groups


----------



## Charrio (Apr 12, 2015)

Gronix said:


> I used to be reaaaaly shy 'n stuff(I still am), but I kinda taught myself to overcome some of my anxiety and talk to people more comfortably.
> I just basicly hide how shy I am
> 
> But uuugh for groups........ no I just feel way too awkward in groups



God one of the worst, is hanging out with a friend one on one, then all of a sudden
they get company and all these people you barely know show up and its now a group
party making you shutdown and clamup


----------



## Joey (Apr 12, 2015)

I can't remember if I posted in this thread. 

No, I'm not shy. I like company. I like conversation. I like meeting new people. I can handle group conversation. But I do gotta deal with that social anxiety thingy people are talking about here. But, after I spend some time meeting new people, hanging out and making real conversation I'm not anxious anymore. It doesn't take too much for me to be outgoing. I'm pretty critical of myself though. I don't really let myself be too reclusive. I try to spend time with friends as much as possible. The best thing to do with social anxiety is just trigger it as much as possible. It doesn't make it go away, but it's a great feeling to hang out with people all day and not be anxious at all! It's so fucking relieving.


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm on the border line annoying level of outgoing in person. I like to talk man, it sucks.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 13, 2015)

I keep reading this with Sally's voice from Oblivion with the tone she has when she asks "Are you an effective team?"

I don't even know why.


----------



## Gronix (Apr 13, 2015)

Charrio said:


> God one of the worst, is hanging out with a friend one on one, then all of a sudden
> they get company and all these people you barely know show up and its now a group
> party making you shutdown and clamup



Even if I know everyone in a "group", I still feel weird, and just wanting to keep it quiet then maybe slip out of the conversation. I feel like whatever I say, I might regret it later.
3 people are fine, 4 people might be okay sometimes, but I just get really frustrated when I'm with more people. This applies to both IRL and online


----------



## Dr. Franken-Fox (Apr 14, 2015)

My difficulty socialising and confidence issues are part of why I want to get into fursuiting, I don't know there's just something about dressing up that I find so empowering and when I dressed up as a wolf last Halloween I felt a certain confidence that I'd never quite experienced before, I'd love to experience it again.

Also, when you're in a suit you lose some of your expression and you have to exaggerate your body language, plus your voice might be muffled behind that mask so it's harder to pick up on tone and other subtle non-verbal cues. Because of this the interaction between suiters is reduced to simpler, less ambiguous emoting which is easier to understand and less confusing than normal interaction, where there are more chances to slip up especially if you have difficulty picking up on those things to begin with. So in a way, fursuiting sort of levels the playing field socially.


----------



## Shirokage (Apr 15, 2015)

I like to do stuffs, and not so much sitting around talking. So if there's a party and people are playing games and dancing, count me in. If it's a meet and greet over coffee and not much else...I'll find a poolhall around the corner and meet people there.


----------



## GamingGal (Apr 16, 2015)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I keep reading this with Sally's voice from Oblivion with the tone she has when she asks "Are you an effective team?"
> 
> I don't even know why.



Such a good movie, so good.

Anyways!

I'm in between I suppose? I have a hard time making the first move conversation wise, but once it gets going I have an easy time opening up and being comfortable.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

GamingGal said:


> Such a good movie, so good.
> 
> Anyways!
> 
> *I'm in between I suppose? I have a hard time making the first move conversation wise, but once it gets going I have an easy time opening up and being comfortable.*



Hey we're the same! C:


----------



## Spatel (Apr 17, 2015)

I used to be fairly introverted and shy. Experience and a willingness to better yourself will smooth those edges out. That's the closest thing to advice I really have for the younger members struggling with social anxiety.


----------



## Koota (Apr 18, 2015)

Im for the most part shy. but will talk to people sometimes when i have to.


----------



## SteampunkJack (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm a bit strange, I guess its due to anxiety and introversion.

A big part of me wants to get out and do things, be a part of things, meet new people.  

As far as doing it.....I think my anxiety holds me back.  I wouldn't say I'm shy, starting a conversation is hard, but keeping it is easy even with strangers. I am quiet and I tend to like to listen to others speak tough.


----------



## facelessmaker (Apr 20, 2015)

I used to be very shy and I sometimes still am but now it's very different. I'm always a different person because I've begun to value expressing who you really are over putting on a show like so many seem to do but this can be hard to do without putting a lot of dissonance into the air and nobody likes that. 

Whenever I'm out with the people I "know" it can easily feel weird because they always seem like the same person. For me, I often put on the same kind of show but it always varies based on how I'm feeling, naturally. However, how I behave often changes dramatically. One day I may be going all out and having the time of my life and the next suddenly everything feels alien and all I want to do is sit and stare or close my eyes and disappear. Some days I just want to die and end it all. However, it's so weird that these people seem like THE SAME EXACT PERSON EVERY FUCKING TIME I COME IN CONTACT WITH THEM. Like they aren't even real. 

It's not only weird. It's boring. People bore the fuck out of me. Nobody even tries to be cutting edge. Nobody approaches uncomfortable boundaries. Nobody dares. Having a good time is perfectly fine but fuck show yourself if there's anything there. _Show yourself. I want to see you. You have nothing you need to hide from me. I am right here with you.

_Sorry if that got weird..


----------



## Shairaptor (Apr 20, 2015)

Charrio, I know what you mean! I'm somewhat shy in RL too, I don't like crowds and social events like parties at all. I was at a scene party two weeks ago, but didn't talk to many guys, didn't make any new friends or so, and went a couple of hours later again 

But with family and oldschool friends, I can loosen up of course and also organize own birthday BBQ party with a handful of old friends from school days, which is lot of fun  I just don't feel all too comfortable at other parties  of any kind, even family parties where lotsa relatives come to. Thanks to the internet we can kinda loosen up online


----------



## VintageLynx (Apr 20, 2015)

Being shy myself I think it is a horrible feeling. For me its like knowing what I want in life but being held back against my will. Some days it almost hurts. But what I try to do is push myself but then I run up against the issue of other people being boring/jerks/self centred so there's me trying and them not responding at all.


----------



## Jack the Lizard (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm terribly shy.  I suffer from anxiety in social situations.  I can't focus or breathe if I don't know the people there.  I want to meet more people but it's just not easy for me to do so.  I don't now what to do...I'm afraid


----------



## Tchelline (May 1, 2015)

I usedto be shy but since my life is a piece of shit I have come to behave like a oiece of shit in front of people. I no longer give a flying fuck. Heck the other day I stood by myself in front of a bunch of communistoid hipster fucks who were protesting in the streets, risked my life and even brawled with one of em. Because hey, Im ugly, poor and talentless, so I have zero chances of ever being happy so fuck with it, nothing matters anymore, never, nothing ever mattered to a scumbag like me. Hahaha.


----------



## EnicPhox (May 1, 2015)

I'm a super shy person, I have a really bad social anxity not just in real life though I'm super shy even when it comes to the Internet as well.


----------



## Llamapotamus (May 1, 2015)

Jack the Lizard said:


> I'm terribly shy.  I suffer from anxiety in social situations.  I can't focus or breathe if I don't know the people there.  I want to meet more people but it's just not easy for me to do so.  I don't now what to do...I'm afraid



Sounds like really bad stage fright in socializing. Have you told this to a doctor? I'm sure there are things to help you cope.


----------



## Joey (May 1, 2015)

Tchelline said:


> I usedto be shy but since my life is a piece of shit I have come to behave like a oiece of shit in front of people. I no longer give a flying fuck. Heck the other day I stood by myself in front of a bunch of communistoid hipster fucks who were protesting in the streets, risked my life and even brawled with one of em. Because hey, Im ugly, poor and talentless, so I have zero chances of ever being happy so fuck with it, nothing matters anymore, never, nothing ever mattered to a scumbag like me. Hahaha.



The edge is strong with this one.


----------



## Coffox (May 1, 2015)

I've observed some pretty shy people in the meets i've went to.

I used to be really shy and awkward myself. Opening up to new people by attending local meets and conventions really helped out. Now i just find myself trying to keep the conversation going otherwise it gets all awkward and silent.

But i still am as boring in suit as i am out of it.


----------



## Tchelline (May 2, 2015)

Joey said:


> The edge is strong with this one.



Shut up chanboy.


----------



## Tchelline (May 2, 2015)

VintageLynx said:


> Being shy myself I think it is a horrible feeling. For me its like knowing what I want in life but being held back against my will. Some days it almost hurts. But what I try to do is push myself but then I run up against the issue of other people being boring/jerks/self centred so there's me trying and them not responding at all.



Hey your icon is sexy, do you have a link to your gallery so I can masturbate at it?


----------



## Joey (May 2, 2015)

Tchelline said:


> Shut up chanboy.



You seem upset.



Tchelline said:


> Hey your icon is sexy, do you have a link to your gallery so I can masturbate at it?



Again, top of the shelf, pure _edge._


----------



## billykitty (May 2, 2015)

I've developed shyness. Was shy as a kid, and grew out of it in high school, and was actually really outgoing in my own way. Sadly 90% of that got washed down the drain with time. friends moved, relationships ended, then finely I myself moved. In my new place I immediately got restless and was seeking people to chill with, but without the convenience of school/friends of friends and being face to face for hours people just kinda shrugged me off, then I got really caught up in life drama, now here I am with 2 friends I text, and one I talk with on steam. any time I go to try and talk to anyone new even online I just freeze up and end it as quick as I can without seaming rude.  

Guess I do have my quarterly-ish visits to my old best friends, that's something at least.


----------



## Tchelline (May 2, 2015)

Joey said:


> You seem upset.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, top of the shelf, pure _edge._



U mad bruh? :^)


----------



## Gorklad (May 2, 2015)

I am shy up to a certain point. Once I start to feel like im a part of the group Im with the more comfortorable and open I become. Also im a happy drunk, so drinking helps quite a bit, it gets me to the "Sure, I'll give you a hug." stage.


----------



## Dryskale (May 2, 2015)

I used to really hate social events and was very shy when I was younger. A lot of it had more to do with undiagnosed depression and remnants of child abuse, but I've worked on that and now find myself more open. I took a sales job and, even though I've very reserved and introverted I tend to socially more openly now. You can't exactly be a social mess when you have a quota and your job is to talk to people, it has done wonders for my social stability. 

I'm definitely not an extrovert because cons exhaust the heck out of me. I went to Anime Central one year and spent most of it hyperventilating and felt like I was corralling children. Indyfurcon is my favorite when it comes to the local regional cons because its more laid back and not as insane with attendance. Though I do tend to dart back to my room every so often with a small group to recharge.


----------



## Tchelline (May 2, 2015)

Shyness is illogical. If you have the chance to win, then you have to reason to be shy so you just attempt straight to win. If you have more chances to loose, then being shy is just a fake state of delusional hope of "maybe not fucking things up". If ya know your going to loose, then fuck it and go straight into hell.


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (May 2, 2015)

Yes, but I think it's due to being "abused" as a child by my parents. I put abuse in quotation marks because to them it wasn't abuse, just "old fashioned discipline". My parents were very "spare the rod, spoil the child" and often punished me for things I had no control over. My dad was always threatening to punch my teeth out if I talked in a tone of voice he considered disrespectful, even if it wasn't about him. My mother always told me I talked too loud and gave her headaches. She also got mad at me for talking about the same thing (meerkats) for too long and said it isn't right for someone to be obsessed with something like that which I found confusing because everywhere I looked kids my age were obsessed with Harry Potter, animae, Lord of the Rings, etc. and their parents never got mad at them about it. I was also bullied a lot in school, even by teachers, but my parents always told me that was my fault because I "wasn't very easy to get along with". To this day I have no idea what I did that made them want to bully me and I honestly believe that if I was raped as a child, I would just be told that too was my fault. As a result, I grew up learning human beings can't be trusted.


----------



## Dryskale (May 2, 2015)

Tchelline said:


> Shyness is illogical. If you have the chance to win, then you have to reason to be shy so you just attempt straight to win. If you have more chances to loose, then being shy is just a fake state of delusional hope of "maybe not fucking things up". If ya know your going to loose, then fuck it and go straight into hell.


I would agree that being shy isn't logical, but us hairy meat bags tend to throw caution to the wind so easily. 

Plus its similar to me logically knowing that its bad for me to eat a pint of ice cream, but dammit I'm going to give it the old college try.


----------



## Mighty_Mohawk_Monster (May 3, 2015)

I'd say that I'm shy, but I wanna go everywhere and do everything, just when it comes to trying to make friends I just sorta lock up, I just can't seem to find the courage to meet people unless I'm tipsy, but I'm not sure I like who I am when I'm drunk


----------



## KrysleQuinsen (May 4, 2015)

I'm not sure what kind of shy I am.
I hardly start a conversation first, even ask a direction make me nervous sometimes. I can walk in crowded place or stay in the party just fine, unless close enough to touch me. Even when online, it is rare that I start a thread, or start a chat with someone over Steam except IRL friend or have a business.

But when I talk I'm OK and not too scare, perhaps, I think I just don't know how to start conversation and bad at first impression.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 4, 2015)

I'm not shy, just oblivious to my surroundings.


----------



## Tchelline (May 4, 2015)

Cure for shyness: eat a cactus.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 4, 2015)

Tchelline said:


> Cure for shyness: eat a cactus.


No, that's the cure for baldness.


----------



## shiy0 (May 5, 2015)

well i like going to social events but i cant even stand those too long if there's no quiet place to recover. and else? well if i need to go out i get what i need and avoid crowds. the only people i succesfully socialized with and can call friends till this moment there my dear clanmates i found through a very dumb occasion in a very dumb videogame. every other socializing i tried else was kinda you could call it rejecting. but now i'm here around you great people wich already welcome'd me so lovely and feel good. maybe i change a lil through being here (who knows) and get more open? i mean even my pack (yes we really call our clan pack i dont know how much of a furry the others are though id never asked them) that i'm kinda living with since 5 years doesnt know that much about me.


----------



## BlufftheHusky (May 5, 2015)

I used to be a certain type of shy in high school, but back when I started college I used it as a blank slate and decided to challenge myself and my social life. I try to be friendly to all and I do put myself out there by trying to make others laugh and be silly. I've made some great friends by doing that. I still have like a quick anxious moment the second I walk into unfamiliar territory but the second I'm there I'm myself and comfortable. I find it really easy to just approach new people. I'm the one in my group of friends to branch away and start talking to others/bring people in the conversation. Basically IRL I'm not shy that much anymore. I love walking into a room and having people yell my name. Online I'm never shy as you fuzzies in the TS can attest to


----------



## ErickBuck94 (May 5, 2015)

irl i have social anxiety,i am shy,but online i am not shy at all


----------



## Sylox (May 5, 2015)

BlufftheHusky said:


> I used to be a certain type of shy in high school, but back when I started college I used it as a blank slate and decided to challenge myself and my social life. I try to be friendly to all and I do put myself out there by trying to make others laugh and be silly. I've made some great friends by doing that. I still have like a quick anxious moment the second I walk into unfamiliar territory but the second I'm there I'm myself and comfortable. I find it really easy to just approach new people. I'm the one in my group of friends to branch away and start talking to others/bring people in the conversation. Basically IRL I'm not shy that much anymore. I love walking into a room and having people yell my name. Online I'm never shy as you fuzzies in the TS can attest to



You should make a how-to guide for all of us shy people.


----------



## Just_Like_Magic (May 6, 2015)

I'm incredibly shy and mainly an introvert, but it's something I'm trying very hard to work on. I guess it's not entirely shyness, since I can approach and talk to strangers easily enough, it's just when I do talk to people I tend to panic a bit and mask behind an identity I don't think is myself, if that makes sense. 

I guess I cater my personality more to the person I'm talking to in order to make the conversation as easy as possible for me, even those it's at the cost of not being my true self during the conversation. When it comes to actually being shy and complete loss of words however, it's group conversations that get me, but alas, I'm very determined to overcome these social problems of mine. Of course this is only in real life, fyi. When it comes to online, like most people, these issues fade away.


----------



## Shairaptor (May 11, 2015)

I'm even as shy as being reluctant talking to or approaching people online. I just have a few watchers on most social media platforms because even there I feel embarrassed to get *too much* attention from people. :/ I don't know how I can overcome my shyness at least on the internet.


----------



## Mintys (May 11, 2015)

I read this as "Are you a shiny furry?"


----------



## Sylox (May 11, 2015)

I've gotten less and less shy online the more I chat with people on Skype. Hopefully I'll be able to translate that into not being shy with people in RL.


----------



## Shairaptor (May 12, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I've gotten less and less shy online the more I chat with people on Skype. Hopefully I'll be able to translate that into not being shy with people in RL.



Ah yep, Thanks for the tip, I might try that more again, inviting and adding more furries to my Skype.  I only met a handful of furries in RL that were on my ICQ chats and with whom I chatted regularly and gotten friends with.


----------



## Mike Lobo (May 12, 2015)

I have SAD.


----------



## NightsOfStars (May 14, 2015)

I'm kinda shy even though I don't seem like it. I'm always afraid I'll say something that makes me look stupid. I'm not shy about voicing my opinions though, and I'm pretty aggressive. It's not hard to rile me up, and I get loud when I'm angry. But I'm not great at social interaction. I've gotten better since highschool though.


----------



## Bearly Legal (May 16, 2015)

I'm a lot more shy than people seem to know. I've got a huge problem with anxiety [I've been debating on going to the doctor and getting something for it lately... but I don't know...] that hasn't gotten better in the years I've given it. However, when I get comfortable around someone I have no claims to being remotely shy at all! There's just this barrier from point A to point B that is very hard to overcome. 

The friends I have now I made years ago. I sit here now and I'm befuddled on how I became their friends. I often second guess everything I say and keep telling myself "I'm not social enough." or "I'm not social-ing right." I've no idea how I got this way, it just happened. ^^;


----------



## RestlessDreamer (May 18, 2015)

I do a decent job of being talkative and witty in small talk conversations, but over the years I've become much more withdrawn. I don't know if I'd go as far as to say "I'm shy," but I certainly have a hard time making new friends or even wanting to be friendly with people any more. 

As such, I live a rather lonely life all things considered.


----------



## ZyyreWolf (May 18, 2015)

I would say I am somewhat shy, I am just bad at staring conversations with people and getting an engaging response back. If the person I am trying to "talk" to is not really engaged and gives me awful answers such as "Okay" and "yeah that's cool" which is the obvious sign of "I don't fucking care" so usually I just sit to myself wait for others to have conversations with me instead. What I have noticed is more than just me is bad at starting conversations with people they do not know well and usually just stick with a group of people.


----------



## SolDirix (May 30, 2015)

I used to be shy when I was younger, but since I've spent more time with people my shyness has faded a lot. I do love to party, when I have the chance.


----------



## Mesmerist (May 31, 2015)

Phoenix-Kat said:


> Yes, but I think it's due to being "abused" as a child by my parents. I put abuse in quotation marks because to them it wasn't abuse, just "old fashioned discipline". My parents were very "spare the rod, spoil the child" and often punished me for things I had no control over. My dad was always threatening to punch my teeth out if I talked in a tone of voice he considered disrespectful, even if it wasn't about him. My mother always told me I talked too loud and gave her headaches. She also got mad at me for talking about the same thing (meerkats) for too long and said it isn't right for someone to be obsessed with something like that which I found confusing because everywhere I looked kids my age were obsessed with Harry Potter, animae, Lord of the Rings, etc. and their parents never got mad at them about it. I was also bullied a lot in school, even by teachers, but my parents always told me that was my fault because I "wasn't very easy to get along with". To this day I have no idea what I did that made them want to bully me and I honestly believe that if I was raped as a child, I would just be told that too was my fault. As a result, I grew up learning human beings can't be trusted.



That's _REALLY _fucked up, I'm sorry.


----------



## Mesmerist (May 31, 2015)

Ok, second post in a row, as well as a kinda _LONG _post - please forgive me. Here we go...

I think that I'm fairly shy... most of the time. I'm not terribly socially awkward in most day-to-day situations, as I can keep a conversation well with strangers if I sense we might have a little in common. I'm a little more talkative when I'm with my friends, although even then I play it cool... unless I'm put in a certain situation where I feel I can let loose. It's interesting, I'm normally pretty shy, and always pretty chill even among friends unless there's high energy in the room... then I can be loud, obnoxious, and I'd like to think _very_ funny. It's complicated - I think that for me, the answer to the question, "are you a shy fur?" depends on what situation I'm in, my state of mind, and how much energy is in the room.

I think the perfect little microcosm of this, where my tendencies are kinda exaggerated, is what happens when I go to a party - depending on what's happening at said party, I act like a _very_ different fur. If I'm at a party where everyone is basically standing around, drinking and talking, I might as well leave because otherwise, I'll just sit alone by myself, finding that cutting into a conversation would require too much work. However, give me something _else _to do that isn't just talking and drinking - be it multiplayer video games, dancing, drinking games, even beer pong - and there's a chance that I'll suddenly become the craziest, most animated person in the room. When gaming in a party, _especially _tipsy, I will swear and yell and gleefully trash talk through every game, and for any other game, I'll always do something at least a little interesting. And dancing, *OH*, I have _no _reservations when I'm dancing, especially to EDM. As I said before, I _love _raves for this reason, and the more packed and energetic the crowd, the better. That's kinda why I love being a DJ, too. :3

So yeah, my answer to the question, "are you a shy fur" isn't really a straightforward one.


----------



## Shankmeister (May 31, 2015)

I'd say I'm a bit weird. I'm a pretty open guy. I make jokes around with everyone, makes friends easily, reach out to the 'outcasts' of the place, and generally everyone likes me. Though I'm not exactly the most outgoing dude. People keep asking me out (parties/dates) but I like being on my own.

That feeling of being able to relax and have no one to please is just so nice. I mean, don't get me wrong, I like going to parties (well not really, they're loud and crowded) but I'm not the guy who gets drunk off his ass (I don't even drink actually, at all. Lord knows why people like that bitter stuff.) or picks up chicks just because. I'm a bit uptight and "prudish" when it comes to social gatherings/interaction, so I guess that would be why I like being on my own.

Egh, okay, maybe I'm not shy but I don't exactly like mingling with other people or going to parties. It's usually crowded and loud, and though I might be a bit loud with my own close friends, it's mostly because I'm in good company. I feel a bit out of place when talking and dealing with party-hard kind of people.


----------



## lwhitehead (Jun 6, 2015)

Well I've got Aspergers, I'm Canadian and British on my Mother side, My Mother always saying to be stop being weird and be more out going. My Worker is endlessly trying for me to be more out going as well. I'm on Meds as well.



I was hoping wearing a full body costume I could be myself more out going.


LW


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm so outgoing and goofy that I bring other, more shy people, out of their shells when I come around.


----------



## FalogtheRed (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm very *VERY *careful to whom I come out to with my furryness. Especially after seeing College Humor's "Furry Squad" videos and seeing first hand how much hate and ignorance there is towards our kind.


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 6, 2015)

FalogtheRed said:


> I'm very *VERY *careful to whom I come out to with my furryness. Especially after seeing College Humor's "Furry Squad" videos and seeing first hand how much hate and ignorance there is towards our kind.



Sadly we can't do nothing about the ignorance and hate :/

Me, I'm somewhat shy, whatever are the circumstances or the context.


----------



## FalogtheRed (Jun 6, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> Sadly we can't do nothing about the ignorance and hate :/



I don't think that's really fair to say, Phoenix. We're no different from any other minority. If an old school country like Ireland is willing to accept gay people, we can certainly rally to bring enlightenment to the American public about the many many many different shades of furry fandom.


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 6, 2015)

FalogtheRed said:


> I don't think that's really fair to say, Phoenix. We're no different from any other minority. If an old school country like Ireland is willing to accept gay people, we can certainly rally to bring enlightenment to the American public about the many many many different shades of furry fandom.



I know we're not different from other minorities, but it is going to take time if you want to enlight people that got years and years of exposure to only the "yiff side" of the fandom.
It took milleniums before women had the same rights men have, and centuries for the racism to get lower. It still exists, though. For the LGBT rights, we're in the good way, at least


----------



## FalogtheRed (Jun 6, 2015)

That's certainly true, but you make it sound as if the situation is hopeless. Unintentionally I'm sure.


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 6, 2015)

FalogtheRed said:


> That's certainly true, but you make it sound as if the situation is hopeless. Unintentionally I'm sure.



Yes, unintentionally. Sorry.


----------



## FalogtheRed (Jun 6, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> Yes, unintentionally. Sorry.



^.=.^ *pets you*


----------



## Willow (Jun 6, 2015)

I was originally going to answer the question but damn y'all make it sound like people go around lynching people for being furry. 



FalogtheRed said:


> We're no different from any other minority.


Except for you know, everything


----------



## FalogtheRed (Jun 6, 2015)

Willow said:


> I was originally going to answer the question but damn y'all make it sound like people go around lynching people for being furry.



^^; M-Maybe I overreacted just a tad. I tend to do that...a lot. 

Also, elaborate on "everything" if you please.


----------



## Willow (Jun 6, 2015)

FalogtheRed said:


> ^^; M-Maybe I overreacted just a tad. I tend to do that...a lot.
> 
> Also, elaborate on "everything" if you please.


Furry ain't even a minority, bro


----------



## FalogtheRed (Jun 6, 2015)

Willow said:


> Furry ain't even a minority, bro



Yeah, and who says that? The same jerkoffs who think transgender folk don't count as people unless they cut something off?


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 6, 2015)

Willow said:


> Furry ain't even a minority, bro



They're totally not a majority. :/


----------



## Sauvignon (Jun 6, 2015)

Not shy, don't care what strangers think. But people assume I'm shy because I don't like people, don't like small talk, and hate crowds.


----------



## FalogtheRed (Jun 7, 2015)

Sauvignon said:


> Not shy, don't care what strangers think. But people assume I'm shy because I don't like people, don't like small talk, and hate crowds.



^.=.^ Sounds like you are to me~ In manga they call your type "dandere".


----------



## Sephra (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm so shy I've been on these forums for 10 years one way or another yet have 30 posts! Yaay....-goes back to hiding-


----------



## Kazma (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm very shy ~ just post in this thread after a while without message make me feel anxious ...
And strange thing , i'm more shy on the web than anywhere else ~
My problem is that i will almost Never make the first step ( sorry if the expression is wrong ) , but if someone begin to speak with me , i've less problem to speak.
but i will never speak first ...


this post looks useless to me ... but i feel like i need to talk about it with anyone ...
i feel like if i have to say sorry to post or disturb...


I hope i haven't been boring~


----------



## Cinder42 (Jul 6, 2015)

Kazma you aren't being boring, you're good homie.


Regarding myself, I'm in a bit of an odd predicament. I'm extremely socially inept and have tendency to constantly offend people and embarrass myself on accident, however. It never seems to be enough to stop me as time and time again I still charge head-long into social situations with reckless abandon. The face palming just comes later when I'm alone again. I'm not shy, but I do sometimes have trouble thinking of things to say, especially if I really want the person to like me, otherwise I always seem to come on TOO strong. Too loud and too fast, I'm fine with folks getting all up and close in my circle of friends within minutes and remember pretty much everyone I meet but I find, especially in fandoms, that's rarely the case with other people and I'm sort of left to reconcile my feelings while they brush me off to go spend time with who they've known for years and consider to be close friends. 

Most easily it can be summed up with "We talked for a whole hour or two, I thought we were homies..... okay..... if you need me, hit me up, I'm here for you."

But honestly, I do sort of hate party settings, but only for the reason that I'm a bit of neat freak and I don't know what happens to people's brains at a party but suddenly they don't seem to care about anything, especially not where their food and dishes end up. I'm picking my way through the guests the whole time just trying to keep the place clean.


----------



## Kurokawa (Jul 7, 2015)

Kazma said:


> I'm very shy ~ just post in this thread after a while without message make me feel anxious ...
> And strange thing , i'm more shy on the web than anywhere else ~
> My problem is that i will almost Never make the first step ( sorry if the expression is wrong ) , but if someone begin to speak with me , i've less problem to speak.
> but i will never speak first ...



Same goes to me sometimes.. hehe


----------



## SassySpringbok (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm incredibly shy with people I don't know very well. I have very bad social anxiety and I tend to overthink everything so that just leads to me stopping myself from talking to people. :/


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 10, 2015)

I think like most people that seemed to have replied to this thread (as far as I've seen), I am quite shy. Especially in real life. I'm not as bad on the internet since I don't have to talk face-to-face with anyone, but I'm still kind of shy, especially now since I'm a new member here... In public I'm usually very quiet and I keep to myself. The only time I'm actually more social is around friends or people I know very well, like family. But I mean, I think most people are like that. I think that if I ever eventually did get a fursuit, and like was at some furry convention or something, I would maybe be a bit more open since well... no one would actually see me and everyone has the same interest. But in general, I am fairly shy...


----------

